# Why I like this forum



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Why I like this forum.....

I've been a member on here for just under 18 months and have learnt so much in a short space of time.

Apart from all of the help with "the path to Espresso Nirvana" I also have to mention the tremendous group effort that led to me getting my current set up. If put film it would resemble a montage sequence from Oceans 11.

I'd been after an upgrade for a while when the QM Andreja up for sale, it was collection only from Essex and it also needed some repairs.


Coffee Chap dropped me a PM to say go for it and then another about 10 mins later saying it needs a load of work doing to it.

Darren offered to pick it up for me.

El Carajillo offered his expertise and time to help repair it.

DaveCUK also offered his knowledge on the machine as to what he thought the problems with the machine was and common faults with them.


Deal done I met up with Daren at a motorway services on the M6 and took it over to El Carajillo's where we (mainly Frank) spent the best part of a day on bringing the machine back to life.

It seems to be fully operational now and a great machine, thanks you all for getting me here







.

While I'm on the "thank you front" I must also thank also to Gary **** for his help with all things Mazzer, plus Spencer and Callum for sourcing spares&#8230;&#8230;and Jeebsy for half of a cocktail shaker









I also have to mention that being a member of the DSOL has been a complete education for me over the last 12 months, thanks to all who organise this every month.

......Not to mention the general forum banter that keeps me amused and even makes subjects such as The Eurovision a hilarious event


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its members like yourself urban, whoose good nature , and sense of humour keep the forum a fun place to be .....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bostin!

13 Happy larrys!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well said that man. This forum is a cool place to hang out, and you can certainly learn an awful lot. (Just as well for me, as I have an awful lot still to learn!) A wealth of knowledge to help me enjoy better coffee.

It can get expensive though. Even I've gone from a blade grinder and a DeLonghi to an MC2 and a fully pimped Classic from a forum member in a few months. (I never would have had the knowledge/courage/desire to do all the mods if I'd not been on here). I have a Mazzer Mini on its way to me tomorrow and no doubt at some point in the future I'll be getting upgradeitis on the machine front again. Only a feeling that I wouldn't get the best out of a better machine yet is holding me back.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Great post Clive - sums up why I love this place too. Full of friendly, helpful members without big egos - no willy waving


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Great Forum,

anybody that will visit Cyprus please give me a shout!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Where in Cyprus Charris ? My family originates from there, I was there a couple of years ago I stayed in Kyrenia with a cousin


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Any forum that I find myself logging in to every day must be doing something right!

Really informative, friendly forum with a good dose of banter - All good


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Soll said:


> Where in Cyprus Charris ? My family originates from there, I was there a couple of years ago I stayed in Kyrenia with a cousin


Soll,

I live in Nicosia, Greek side though. Do you come often? Kyrenia is very close. Most weekends now we spend them in Protaras though, it's 45C+ here now - the grinder needs dialing in every day







...


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Don't go to Cyprus as often as I would like but where my cousin lives is beautiful, he backs on to mountains and is a few minutes drive to the beach.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one Clive - sums up what's great about this forum.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Soll said:


> Don't go to Cyprus as often as I would like but where my cousin lives is beautiful, he backs on to mountains and is a few minutes drive to the beach.


Yes, Kyrenia is very nice. We did work on some of the houses on those mountains and it is amazing.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

charris said:


> Great Forum,
> 
> anybody that will visit Cyprus please give me a shout!


I had a house in Levadia not far from Larnaca. I used to use my airmiles for holidays in Cyprus. I love it!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah must admit im a member of a few different forums, and this one is by far the friendliest and most helpful, i too have recieved various pm's from members offering advice and service...

I think its cause we are all buzzing our tits off on caffiene.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice post mate, it's a great place to visit, so much info and some super people


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

charris said:


> Great Forum,
> 
> anybody that will visit Cyprus please give me a shout!


might well do that, my wife is turkish cypriot!!!!


----------



## She_lectric (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello all. I'm extremely new on the coffee scene but it sounds like I've come to the right place!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

She_lectric said:


> Hello all. I'm extremely new on the coffee scene but it sounds like I've come to the right place!


I think you're right, I'd have given up and bought a Nespresso machine ages ago if it wasn't the good folk on the forum.


----------



## michal-mi (Aug 29, 2013)

hi,

i find this forum very nice place with lot of useful info


----------

